

TechStars Companies: Demo Day Preview - diegogomes
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/17/the-12-sexiest-techstars-ny-companies-demo-day/

======
wmat
This list makes me weep. Where are the startups actually doing useful work? Do
we really need to another company to help us target customers, sell crap
people don't need, or share experiences with each other?

~~~
timjahn
Agreed. I think the sad truth is the truly game changing startups doing real,
practical work aren't "sexy".

------
chhhrislake
sexiest techstar companies, as distinct from the sexiest techstars

~~~
padrack
This list doesn't seem to be about sexiest at all. Just which companies are
furthest along and might raise big rounds.

Confused.

------
shanedanger
Yeah, BetaBeat got a whole bunch of facts wrong anyway. Great reporting...
not.

